# Benchmade Mini Griptillian



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I got tired of listening to Chris bellyache about how I hijacked his "finest knife I own" thread, so I decided to post my good pics of the Benchmade on its OWN thread.









I'll plan on doing a review after I get some more use out of it. So far I'm really digging it. Practical and easily the sharpest "pocket" knife I've ever owned.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Where is it made? Looked at the site where you bought it, I didn't see the price for it or else I missed it, pretty well checked every thing else they had.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Great looking knife would like to know the price of it just got a SOG and it is a sharp one also


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How big is that knife ebbs? It's hard to tell by the photo. For something called a mini it looks pretty good sized.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Price for this one was $69 at Jax Ourdoor Mercantile (jaxgoods.com) and it was the cheapest price I found anywhere, even better than Amazon. It came with a real nice hoodie too.

Rick they're all made in Oregon City, Oregon. They have an absolute unconditional lifetime guarantee regardless of owner, and from what I understand you can pay for shipping one way to have them re-sharpen it and they do it with their lasers for free and send it right back to you. No more cost than what it takes to get it there.

Don good point. I'll do my best to get a pic tomorrow that gives a size reference. It's not big at all, about the size of my index finger. Blade is just shy of 3" overall. Very practical size and as I said, the blade is absolutely the sharpest I've ever owned.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Mighty fine looking knife. I carry a buck knife every day. I remember it being one of pop's favorite knives. I also remember that just a year or two after he passed, they moved to Mexico and were no longer made in the US. That was a BIG deal then....

Today, my buck knives have "China" engraved into the blade. Times are a changin' for sure. Not sure pops would be all that proud to own a Buck knife today.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Not sure pops would be all that proud to own a Buck knife today.


Well maybe not , but I'm sure he'd be proud you still have that one and use it everyday!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ebbs- I wonder if their subbed out of the Kershaw factory, their out of Oregon also but not sure which city.

Chris- Buck was my first knife also, it was tough to get an edge on it but once you did you could do up 5 deer and not touch it, never bought another one since, own own alot of Gerber's, kershaw's, browning's, etc.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey ebbs---that fancy look'in knife you got there is just the right size for turn'in bull calves into steer calves. Might have to give you the job this spring.lol.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Hey ebbs---that fancy look'in knife you got there is just the right size for turn'in bull calves into steer calves. Might have to give you the job this spring.lol.


COUNT ME IN!!! Would love to come down and help out. Seriously! As long as Miss K is willing to feed me while I'm there.









Hey Rick, I don't believe so. There's a lot of knife places up around that area. Gerber is in Beaverton, CRKT is on the Columbia River thus their name (Columbia River Knife & Tool), plus Kershaw, which is actually made in Tualatin, Oregon though not far from the rest. Even SOG is made in the PAC Northwest, just not in Oregon, they're up in Washington State. Pretty cool how all of that stuff is made in such close proximity though.

Hey Chris, sad about all the good 'ole boys knives. My favorite Skinner is an original Schrade Sharpfinger with an upswept blade design, will try to post some pics of it too. My buddy Ralph found it for me at a garage sale after he found out we were moving to CO. I'd been looking for one for a while with no luck as they had moved all of their production to China. Some of the original Schrade tooling is in Sevieresville, Tennesse and it was bought by Outdoor Life magazine to send out imitation sharpfingers as gifts for new subscribers for a while. I found one on ebay a while back. It's great quality but still not a Schrade.


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

I would agree that the Benchmade Griptillian is the sharpest out of the box knife I have ever used.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ebbs- Yes that sure is alot of knife manufactures in close proximity, I've a few Schrades kicking around here from days past and they do keep a nice edge, wish the blade locked on them and don't remember the models they are but will have to scout around and see if I can find them!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey Rick & Co., Here are those pics of the Shrade Sharpfinger (not sure of the real model name) style knife I was telling you about. Love the scabbard that came with it. This thing holds an incredible edge and is the best skinning/favorite knife I've owned.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats a fine looking skinner, it doesn't look familiar from days past but the steel was easy to sharpen, the 2 or 3 I've got kicking around are fold ups.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The model is stamped on the blade---SC502.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes it was and still is caled the "sharpfinger" the "sc" in the model # on that particular knife is for the scrimshaw handles.


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

Bechmade has a state of the art facility in Oregon City. They will sharpen your knife for the price of shipping but they do not sharpen the serrations. Serrations are made with a specific grinding stone and only done once. After the stone wears out they get a new one and each is a little different so serrations need to be sharpened with hand hones. The factory is not set up nor do they have time to do this. By the way the sharpening is done on wheels and not with their lasers.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Should have specified about the lasers, Chuck. They are most definitely wheel sharpened but laser guided.


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

That is a great knife and I have a benchmade myself. They do a great job. I really love their auto's. By the way here is the life sharp link to benchmade's sharpening warranty. http://www.benchmade.com/about_knives/lifesharp_service.asp


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

chuck richards said:


> That is a great knife and I have a benchmade myself. They do a great job. I really love their auto's. By the way here is the life sharp link to benchmade's sharpening warranty. http://www.benchmade.com/about_knives/lifesharp_service.asp


Thanks Chuck! Don't worry, one of yours is next on my knife list.


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

No worries here. I just like to talk knives. If I can shed light on any aspects I will. I like production knives too. That's how I started out. Now I am hopelessly addicted to all things sharp and pointy. I just have a little "edge" on most. It costs me a whole lot MORE to make one for myself.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

> I just have a little "edge" on most.


LOL listen to you! I thought you were known more for your craftsmanship than your "punmanship."


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey Fellas, final posted a proper review for the Benchmade after having had it for about 3 months. Hope you check it out. You've already seen the pics, but the writeup is totally new...

Benchmade 556 Mini Griptilian Review


----------

